# Problème écriture fichier sur Xcode



## Tom54123 (25 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je me permets d'écrire ce message car j'ai un souci sur Xcode (version 3.2 sur Snow Leopard).

Mon souci est très simple: - Lorsque je veux faire des colonnes de valeurs pour pouvoir tracer la courbe sur gnuplot, le programme ne m'affiche rien dans le fichier. Par contre sur Linux, le programme marche parfaitement. Voici donc le fameux programme: 
#include<iostream> 
#include<fstream> 
#include<math.h> 
#include<stdlib.h> 
#define N 1000 
using namespace std; 
int main() 
{ 
    int i;double x,y,dx=0.05; 
    fstream lulu("courbe.txt",ios:ut); 

    for (i=-N/2;i<=N/2;i++) 
    { 
        x=i*dx; y=0.5*x*x+1./x/x; 
        lulu << x << " " << y <<  " " << 3 <<  endl; 
            }
    lulu.close(); 
    return 0;}

Cependant, je ne comprends pas pourquoi lorsque j'écris dans le fichier avec des guillemets de cette manière: 
fstream lulu("courbe1.txt",ios:ut);
lulu << " Bonjour" << endl;
lulu.close();
et que je vais dans le fichier je lis bien :"Bonjour". 

Je ne vois pas où est le soucis car qd je mets des guillemets, Xcode écrit dans le fichier mais dès que je veux faire comme le 1er programme, rien ne s'écrit dans le fichier voulu.

En espérant que quelqu'un m'aide, 

Très cordialement,

MOREL Tom
​


----------



## Diablovic (25 Février 2010)

Je viens d'essayer le 1er programme sur Xcode 3.1.2 sur Leopard. Ca passe sans soucis. Il m'as bien rempli courbe.txt avec des valeurs.
Comment as tu créer le projet sous xcode ? (pour ma part j'ai choisi un command line utility: C++ tool).
Sous 10.6 avec Xcode 3.2.1 ça aurait été avec Application -> Command Line Tool et l'option C++ stdc++

Sinon tu peux essayer de compiler directement avec g++, vu la complexité du programme, pas besoin de xcode.


----------



## Tom54123 (25 Février 2010)

Je suis passé en effet passé par Application -> command line tool avec l'option C++ stdc++. J'ai un ami sur Léopard avec la version 3.0 et mon programme marche en effet sur son logiciel mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi par contre .. je n'en ai aucune idée.

C'est pour cela que je me tourne vers vous.. sur Linux, Leopard avec Xcode 3.0 (et 3.1.2 pour ta part), ca marche mais pas sur Snow Lepoard Xcode 3.2.1 pour moi..


----------

